# need to know the ins and outs of transformer rebuilding



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

just bought this big ol lot of af stuff 
its over 500+ track sections
and a box of transformers


I want to go thru and replace the power cords and repair these where needed 


where do I start 

lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would start with the #8b.. I have several, and they're great trannys....


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

is there schematic on how to take them apart and service them 

it worked when I plugged it in but would not shut off all the way and then stopped working after a few mins


I'm guessing its dirty inside and the handle is probably misaligned


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't put power to anything with a frayed cord.
Check the label to see what voltage the tranny is rated for, 110 or 220. Set any 220 ones aside, they will require special cords to plug into an air-conditioner outlet or such, 220 outlets have different orientations.
If the cover can be easily removed, inspect for corrosion or burnt wiring. An ohm-meter check of the outlet and input will test for shorts. If the outlet terminals have no continuity when the control is off the 'off' position and anywhere in the run zone, you may have a bad tranny or rheostat. If you have continuity only in the 'full speed' setting, the rheostat may be open, broken wire.
The 'line' or input terminals should have continuity at all settings, I would think, they supply the primary windings of the tranny.
If the tranny has AC outlet terminals they should have continuity at all times.
If the wiring and internals look good, you can proceed to plug the tranny in and start output testing. I use a car tail-light bulb for testing, don't want to ruin a motor by accidentally sending AC current to it.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

mikek said:


> Don't put power to anything with a frayed cord.
> Check the label to see what voltage the tranny is rated for, 110 or 220. Set any 220 ones aside, they will require special cords to plug into an air-conditioner outlet or such, 220 outlets have different orientations.
> If the cover can be easily removed, inspect for corrosion or burnt wiring. An ohm-meter check of the outlet and input will test for shorts. If the outlet terminals have no continuity when the control is off the 'off' position and anywhere in the run zone, you may have a bad tranny or rheostat. If you have continuity only in the 'full speed' setting, the rheostat may be open, broken wire.
> The 'line' or input terminals should have continuity at all settings, I would think, they supply the primary windings of the tranny.
> ...


thanks for the info 
American flyer are A\C so I'm not to afraid of blowing a motor (ot at least the era I'm dealing with is )

and I tempt fate every day at the store I own 110 does not scare me one bit lol
a frayed power cord is usually the best case I deal with when someone brings in a old pinball or arcade machine to have repair work done or to sell me 
110 tickles lol 


pic of my store 




what I really need is some schematics so I know how these things are held together(several of the smaller black box ones look to be crimped shut )

and how each model operates so I can test and clean everything to spec

without opening one I'm guessing the operate similar to a mechanical speed controller on an old rc 10 
like this 



on a up note this old box showed up in the mail today 
ill be setting it up tomorrow at the store for a holiday display in store


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

This well just got a lot deeper. Check the locos to see if they have a center pickup for three-rail track. Check all the trannys to see if any are AC output for the track. I don't know this type, I just do HO DC. If you can deal with those game machines, this project should be easy for you.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've serviced a few ZW's ,VW's, and a few flyer trannys. I just open them up, and check for anything unusual like burnt or broken wires, etc. I'm afraid I'm not that knowledgeable on this stuff, so I don't want to give you some bad info and see you get zapped.


----------

